
Dollar Coins for Airline Miles? Bon Voyage - brianbreslin
http://www.freakonomics.com/2011/07/13/dollar-coins-for-airline-miles-bon-voyage/
======
brianbreslin
There was a similarly themed article about buying gold bricks i think here a
while back.

